# Fight news



## JDenz (Oct 18, 2002)

Back >> 

MMA Injury Report... 
Submitted by: FIGHTWORLD
Posted On 10/18/2002

The latest in a long string of minor injuries in MMA is a potential hernia or groin muscle strain to Mirko Cro-Cop. This eliminates most of the talk about Cro-Cop taking on Fujita at the next PRIDE. 

Kazushi Sakuraba will go for his follow-up appointment concerning his eye injury. The injury was serious enough that Sakuraba was told NOT to do anything physical until his meeting with his doctor on 10/25/02. 

PRIDE President, Naoto Morishita, is pressing for Sakuraba vs. Vanderlei Silva 3 for 11/25/02 and told the press that it's up to Saku's doctor. If this is the case, Sakuraba will have less than 30 days to train after taking off an extended period of time to heal. Given this weight disadvantage for Sakuraba and no preparation time, it's likely they will have a repeat of their first two fights. 

Randy Couture is recovering from his mild concussion and eye injury sustained in his title match with Ricco Rodriguez. Couture is in great spirits but the injury has forced him out of the Eco-Challenge. The 'Natural' is concentrating on building young MMA fighters to bring up the ladder. 

Gan McGee sustained a broken hand at the last UFC. It was the shot that detached Pedro Rizzo's nose bridge. McGee's hand is expected to fully heal with no problems and Rizzo underwent surgery to repair the damage. 

Bob Sapp delivered a heavy beating to Ernesto Hoost in the second round of the K-1 Grand Prix that required Hoost to throw in the towel. The match was odd as Master Ishi (K-1 owner and Sapp's manager) allowed Sapp to get away with suplexes and big throws. The end result came when Hoost, bleeding from both his eyes, nose and his mouth could not continue. 

Shungo Oyama is expected to be out nearly 4 months following a brutal armbar applied by Ryan Gracie. Oyama refused to tap and his arm broke which caused immediate swelling and a sickening bruise within seconds. 

Many question the surgically repaired knee of Tito Ortiz but the man himself says it's 100%. He will need it to be...ask Don Frye. Frye suffered multiple injuries to his knee and ankle following his match with Ken Shamrock that may force the 'Predator' into early retirement.


----------



## ace (Oct 18, 2002)

Sak Vs Silva 3
This wood be a good fight.

Ken is gonna go after
 Tito's leg like a school of Parana 

Rizzo should now go to Pride
Maybe He can get a shot At Nog??


Ricco is the New UFC Champ
Woooo

Coture is a great former champ.
He will be back im sure i hope he recover's quick.

Bob Sapp is a Monster!!:anic: 

Frye won the battel,Ken won the War.
I hope Frye  heals well

I would like to see the Rematch With Colmen.
To tuff to call this 1.

Ryan Gracie Vs Walid Ismaile
Ive wanted to see this Grudge match for a While.

Jdenz thanks for the post
Keep us informed Amigo.
:cheers:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 18, 2002)

Was browsen through Black Belt Mag and they said he suffered a broken leg.
Bob


----------



## JDenz (Oct 19, 2002)

No he had knee and ankle problems, well I guess you could call that a broken leg. lol.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 19, 2002)

I am just quoting what BB mag had in there article. I believe the title of the story was Frank Shamrock suffers broken leg. I didn't get the mag so I can't check it out.
Bob
:asian:


----------



## ace (Oct 19, 2002)

I heard Frank Had sustained a Leg Injury.
So He had to Pull Out Of His
Up Coming Fight With Ricardo Almeda

I would Like to See Frank Heel Quick
Then Make A Pride Debute

He is an Awsome Fighter
I think He would Take Silva a part!!!!!!


----------



## JDenz (Oct 19, 2002)

I thought you were talking about Ken yes frank broke his leg training to fight Almeada since the Frank Sak fight could not come to terms on cash


----------



## tarabos (Oct 19, 2002)

PRIDE must want sakuraba to really get hurt if they are pushing this third fight with silva. he has a very serious injury and needs time for it to heal. IMO...he should fight someone else before he even considers fighting silva again.


----------



## ace (Oct 21, 2002)

He can win
But it may be too early.

for a retun
His Eye needs to heal

:boxing:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 21, 2002)

Ya he might get really hurt


----------



## tarabos (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> 
> *He can win
> But it may be too early.
> ...



agreed...sak does have the abilities to take silva, but not easily, silva is one mean sob...but silva has been fighting a lot of tomato cans if you ask me. but PRIDE does need to let him get back into his groove if he can by fighting someone else...and more importantly, healing as completely as he can (i don't know if your orbital socket can ever be the same after you fracture it)


----------



## JDenz (Oct 24, 2002)

Ya Sak needs some time off it looks like he will not be fighting in the next show after all, at least so far you never know with Pride.


----------

